# ABKC Announcement- Dave Wilson



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am 2 years late LOL never did see this interview... But figured I would post it for those who are interested.

ILL LINE ENT PRESENTS "AN ANNOUNCEMENT FROM THE AMERICAN BULLY KENNEL CLUB" on Vimeo


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I think this is the bloodline section


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Was the UKC threatening to revoke papers on all these dogs? By the sound of this interview it seemed pretty urgent that they get everyone to convert over to the ABKC. They were really pushing it which is a good thing but I am wondering if it had more to do with the fact that the UKC was getting ready to pull the plug on these dogs and by the UKC changing it's standards they had to move fast? I thought it was good I had never seen it before. I am glad that this was the start of a new beginning for the American Bully. They did seem pretty upset by the UKC actions which I don't really understand considering the dogs were being registered as APBT's when it was clear to all sides they were not.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:goodpost: No one wants to swallow their rocks and say; I was wrong and now I have to make it right words are empty without action..


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Was the UKC threatening to revoke papers on all these dogs? By the sound of this interview it seemed pretty urgent that they get everyone to convert over to the ABKC. They were really pushing it which is a good thing but I am wondering if it had more to do with the fact that the UKC was getting ready to pull the plug on these dogs and by the UKC changing it's standards they had to move fast? I thought it was good I had never seen it before. I am glad that this was the start of a new beginning for the American Bully. They did seem pretty upset by the UKC actions which I don't really understand considering the dogs were being registered as APBT's when it was clear to all sides they were not.


UKC needs to pull papers on them and Am Staffs or give them their own class and register them as a different breed (which they will do as soon as someone admits what breeds went into making them) How can you register a dog as a totally different breed always confused me anyway


----------

